

World's biggest spy satellite: The newest 'ear' in space? - bakbak
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/1122/World-s-biggest-spy-satellite-The-newest-ear-in-space

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Alternative version, submitted three hours ago, no comments, no up-votes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1929511>

~~~
bakbak
sorry for re-submission, i did it because Christian Monitor gives more info on
the satellite ...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It's fine, there's nothing wrong with the same story from different sources.
My only point is that discussion can get diluted, and I think that's a Bad
Thing(tm). Hence I provide cross-referencing.

I wish there were a way to combine submissions, so we got a single story with
multiple sources and a single discussion thread.

But there isn't, so I just cross-reference. Sometimes. I might not bother much
longer.

